# I guess I'm old-fashioned



## GoneToWriterSanctum (Sep 13, 2014)

I don't consent


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

On my phone. I hate waste and having to buy "stuff". I never even print my books. In fact, I haven't touched the printer for years. I just turn things into a PDF, put it on Dropbox or into  Notes and synch it to my phone.

MP3? That's so.... 2000


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

I download audio books on my kindle fire, same as I do for ebooks. I just buy them from Audible (or Amazon occasionally). Then I listen to them with earphones while getting the kids to sleep, or while I clean the kitchen, or just while going to sleep at night.

If I'm moving around them I simply stick my kindle down the back of my pants so the earphones don't fall out of my ears. I actually get through way more audio books than ebooks these days.

But if there is a better way to get them then I'd be interested in knowing it. I'm old fashioned too in the sense that my mobile phone is simply a phone and I never use it to connect to the internet or anything.


----------



## Word Fan (Apr 15, 2015)

My mother listens to all of her books on CD. She gets them from the library and listens to them in the car as she drives all over hell-and-back for her job. She's presently working her way through the whole Sue Grafton alphabet series. She just finished "I" yesterday and got "J" today.

One side note that's important: find the right narrator for your books, and you'll have loyal customers who will be with you forever (like my mother). Not just "someone who can pronounce all of the words" will do.


----------



## Allyson J. (Nov 26, 2014)

I use my phone or my kindle fire. I couldn't say the last time I bought or listened to a music CD. A lot of new cars don't even have CD players anymore, only bluetooth, in-car streaming, or USB/aux.


----------



## Cactus Lady (Jun 4, 2014)

I don't listen to audiobooks. I'm not an aural learner; speech goes in one ear and out the other, and I retain very little.

So I consume my books the old-fashioned way, on my Kindle


----------



## Paranormal Kitty (Jun 13, 2017)

Kyra Halland said:


> I don't listen to audiobooks. I'm not an aural learner; speech goes in one ear and out the other, and I retain very little.
> 
> So I consume my books the old-fashioned way, on my Kindle


Same here. I tried audio books and barely retained any of it.


----------



## inconsequential (May 4, 2016)

Kyra Halland said:


> I don't listen to audiobooks. I'm not an aural learner; speech goes in one ear and out the other, and I retain very little.
> 
> So I consume my books the old-fashioned way, on my Kindle


Same. I do much better seeing the words than hearing them.


----------



## GoneToWriterSanctum (Sep 13, 2014)

I don't consent


----------



## C. Gold (Jun 12, 2017)

I'm also not an audio absorbing person, but I did buy Sorcerer's Legacy to read when doing boring chores in WoW. That was from Audible. I have physical music CDs and rip them to the computer so I don't have to hassle with hearing the whir of the disc spinning. I can also make my own mixes that way. If I want to seriously depress myself - sure, I've got a list of sad. If I want exercise - got that too.


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

Through the Audible  app via my phone, through the Echo, I also will use TTS on an app on my (Android) phone. I'm always listening to something when I do housework.


----------



## Word Fan (Apr 15, 2015)

T. M. Bilderback said:


> I like CDs for the car option, and for the fact that it's easier for me to find where I left off. I try to stop at the beginning of a track, and all I have to do when I return is advance to that track.


Exactly what my mother says.


----------



## GoneToWriterSanctum (Sep 13, 2014)

I don't consent


----------



## FWSMedia (Oct 12, 2017)

You can try to pry my iPhone and Audible app out of my cold dead hands, but I doubt you'd have much luck. LOL Seriously, though, the Audible app is the only way I listen to audiobooks these days. My phone is always with, the app always knows where I stopped, and I can download a new book or one from my library as long as I have cell or wifi service.


----------



## KateEllison (Jul 9, 2011)

I pretty much always do CDs because I listen in my car and it's just easiest. Also I get a lot of them at the library.


----------



## TriciaJ82 (Jan 18, 2011)

I am definitely more of a download them to my phone kind of girl. I don't drive so I spend a fair amount of time riding public transit and it is great to be able to read and knit at the same time. My biggest peeve with CDs is that you cannot speed the speech up. It drives me crazy to listen to a book at less than 2x.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson (Nov 12, 2016)

Fun fact, I still have a few audio books on cassette. On cassette!  Nowadays I listen to them on my phone.  I used to have a little personal CD player, but that was long ago.  (Not as long ago as the personal cassette player   )


----------



## William Peter Grasso (May 1, 2011)

As a producer of several audio books, I find it a little amazing how few I've actually listened to. The only time we (my wife and I) find them indispensable is on long drives. Whether we're using CDs, an iPod, or whatever device doesn't matter, as long as there's another set of hands to manage the disc changes or playback. Few things pass the time as well as a good book, even when read aloud.

I imagine my habits would be much different if I lived in an urban environment that involved a commute.

WPG


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

I love audiobooks and I always have one in progress. I mainly borrow them for Overdrive and occasionally purchase from audible when the audiobook I want isn't available from the library.

I'm a little old fashion too. I don't want to listen on my iphone, only my ipod. I have an ipod nano for the sole purpose of listening to audiobooks, I don't load any music on it.  It's tiny & easy to carry around and I like the fact that's it's just for listening to books, as my Kindle is just for reading books.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I listen to them when I walk especially when I walk the dog. He's too frisky to walk anymore, so I don't do that. But, I hate earbuds so I splurged on one of those neck band bluetooth headsets. Yes, that's technically earbuds but I'm not wired into my phone and the earbud isn't being jerked out of my ear every time I turn my head. 

I don't like MP-3 players, either, because I can't read the little screen and the tiny buttons are even worse. And I never had one last more than a year. 

I don't listen in my car anymore because it's too distracting.


----------



## GoneToWriterSanctum (Sep 13, 2014)

I don't consent


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

i've been listening to audiobooks since before audible got bought by amazon (yes folks, even if you're buying on audible, you're supporting the 'zon).

i still have a bunch of audiobook CDs, but I think i've re-acquired them from audible (and pottermore).

i actually use audiobooks to fall asleep at night, i have them on my iPod and set my timer for 10-15 minutes and I'm usually asleep before it goes off.  if i wake up during the night,  i just restart the timer.

i do sometimes listen when i'm walking, but probably only about 25% of the time, the rest I've got music going.


----------



## Ellie L (Aug 6, 2016)

NOTHING TO SEE HERE


----------

